

Xiaomi, Not Apple, Is Changing the Smartphone Industry - zeeshanm
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/10/xiaomi-not-apple-is-changing-the-smartphone-industry/

======
aet
Very interesting article. Using Apple in the title in a nice hook, but this
should scare manufactures that use Android (Samsung, etc) not Apple. Does
competition from Xiamoi have anything to do with Samsung's earnings shortfall?

